# Mower Cleaning



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Do any or most clean your lawn equipment if so how often and to what extent? I would usually just use the blower and maybe wipe it down from time to time. Due to all the weeds I decided to wash under the deck and it was a mess!

Is there anything special or recommended to use under the deck? Anything that can help stop grass buildup?


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Good question ctrav, I was going to post the same. I clean the under side with water and a stiff hand brush. I'd like to know if there is something that would help stop buildup of crud sticking to the deck.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I think you will always get build up. Obviously a lot more if you're mowing when the grass is wet. I use a puddy knife to scrape the deck.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks @Budstl I had heard somewhere along the way that spraying the deck (underneath) with cooking spray or WD40 helps a lot...
I have never done this but could be worth a try...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Thanks @Budstl I had heard somewhere along the way that spraying the deck (underneath) with cooking spray or WD40 helps a lot...
> I have never done this but could be worth a try...


This may be a really stupid thought but could a person treat the underside of the deck with a thin coat of truck bed liner material? I guess maybe it might screw up the airflow if it isn't perfectly even.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks @Budstl I had heard somewhere along the way that spraying the deck (underneath) with cooking spray or WD40 helps a lot...
> ...


It would actually catch more debris because it is textured and anon-slip surface.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

There goes my bright idea


----------



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

WD 40 for sure, I also have a hose hookup on my Toro, so that helps as well.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> There goes my bright idea


I think yours is good. Mine is the dumb one.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Awesome!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

ctrav said:


> Do any or most clean your lawn equipment if so how often and to what extent? I would usually just use the blower and maybe wipe it down from time to time. Due to all the weeds I decided to wash under the deck and it was a mess!
> 
> Is there anything special or recommended to use under the deck? Anything that can help stop grass buildup?


With a proper weed control (pre-emergent) program any weed seeds should be easily controlled. We (company) go from a salad bar to Augusta National within a few minutes.

I maintain my personal lawn completely independent from my company. But the results are essentially the same.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

@high leverage what would you consider a "proper weed control (pre-emergent) program" to be? Im open to suggestions...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think there is anything that you can apply to the underside of the deck to prevent grass from sticking besides from spraying something EVERY time you mow. Even if you were able to apply some PTFE(Teflon), it would get worn away from the friction of the grass clippings.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Does anyone use a pressure washer to clear the grass from the bottom of the deck? I've been thinking of getting a pressure washer anyways, just wondering if they work well for this.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Instructions say don't use a pressure washer on any part of the mower!! So just a hose.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

One thing I learned last year: The less you take off the blade, the less the build-up. Whenever growth takes off with cool season turf in the spring, you really need to be out mowing every 3-4 days, if not more. 
Many of us don't have that luxury. 
If I wait seven days between mowing during prime growing season, then I have massive build-up under the deck. On the other hand, mowing every 2-3 days, no real problem.

I handle build-up with a putty knife and, sometimes, a stiff dri...uh...brush.

All of that said, apparently I'm not very informed about the do's and don't's on this topic. The LCN posted a video recently of him giving the entire mower a full bath. I always thought that this was a don't. Now I am interested in doing this once in a while.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EX7o03jWX7E

And like wafflesngravy, cleaning the deck with a pressure washer always seemed reasonable, but every manual I've seen cautions against it.

The putty knife works pretty well, especially if you get it right after a mow. It can be kind of a pain, though, especially on a tractor/ZT.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

I used to give my Honda a bath after every mow when I first bought it. It was always a clean as my car before my mow. However I didn't realize the design of the rear axle is such that it has plain bearings and a seal on one side. I'd put it in the shed after letting it dry off and when its second season of use came around I noticed it was difficult to move the mower backwards, the self propelled was a bit slower too. Come to find out the axle that passes through the plain bearings was corroding. If your going to wash your mower off look at a parts break down so you can identify some lube points. I just cleaned up the corrosion and apply some wd-40 to it every once and a while. But if I give it a bath, I be sure and blow those bearings out with shop air to make sure the water is out, then hit it with lube. Id really love to put a grease zerk on mine so I can just pump some grease in. Now I only give it a bath every once in a while.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I haven't found a way to keep the bottom of my mower from building up clippings. Spring is the worst though, all the moisture in the fast and happy growth really does a number when the blades hit it. Half turns into porridge and gets splattered everywhere and the other half exit the deck with the wind. After 5 years now I have nearly lost all the paint under my deck and I'm about ready to recoat it since it is nice rough rust. I think this fall i'm going to hit it with POR-15, which I think should work pretty well.


----------



## arrigetch peaks (Mar 27, 2019)

I just used a pressure washer to clean my mower last night. The bottom is dinged up bad with some minor surface rust. Looks like they coated the bottom with a thick coat of paint. I let it sit for a couple of hours and it started right up. With all of the dings/rough surfaces underneath, I think after the first cut it will look like it did before the wash.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

@ctrav I have a toro zero turn with the hose hookup for the deck. It does a decent job on one side so I made my own out of pvc (close to the width of the deck) pipe and drilled a bunch of holes. It works quite a bit better than the hose hookup. I'll add a picture later if anyone is interested. I use it after every mow. I'm not sure the long term effects of the water but at least it doesn't stink like old grass in my garage.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TravisH06 said:


> @ctrav I have a toro zero turn with the hose hookup for the deck. It does a decent job on one side so I made my own out of pvc (close to the width of the deck) pipe and drilled a bunch of holes. It works quite a bit better than the hose hookup. I'll add a picture later if anyone is interested. I use it after every mow. I'm not sure the long term effects of the water but at least it doesn't stink like old grass in my garage.


Awesome and I look forward to the pics...


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

@ctrav Here are some pictures. I put a tee On the end so it would sit flat and not roll. I drilled ⅛" holes every couple of inches at about a 45 degree angle. It works really well.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TravisH06 said:


> @ctrav Here are some pictures. I put a tee On the end so it would sit flat and not roll. I drilled ⅛" holes every couple of inches at about a 45 degree angle. It works really well.


Great job and innovative! Does the suction from the blades at high speed and deck all the way down effect the device? Just curious...


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

My husky has a hose hookup and I clean it out twice a year.

Just park the mower in the yard and use a piece of string to hold the throttle cable down. Hook up the hose, turn everything on and come back 20 mins later to a clean mower.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

It hasn't sucked it up yet. I usually raise the deck up to the highest setting drive back and forth a bit and the deck is clean in about a minute or 2. I've lowered the deck down a few settings and have had no issues. I built it wider than the deck hoping that it wouldn't suck it into the blade. Maybe the water pressure pushes the PVC down into the ground.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

TravisH06 said:


> It hasn't sucked it up yet. I usually raise the deck up to the highest setting drive back and forth a bit and the deck is clean in about a minute or 2. I've lowered the deck down a few settings and have had no issues. I built it wider than the deck hoping that it wouldn't suck it into the blade. Maybe the water pressure pushes the PVC down into the ground.


Thanks...


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

LOL! I was just watching this video last night because I wanted to know if the washing ports really work:

I should mention this guy is pretty funny  It reminds me of a Hollywood comedian. You can learn a lot from his videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpURLWPNI1o


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

TravisH06 said:


> @ctrav Here are some pictures. I put a tee On the end so it would sit flat and not roll. I drilled ⅛" holes every couple of inches at about a 45 degree angle. It works really well.


Nice! It looks someone had the same idea 

https://www.amazon.com/EMPIRE-Riding-Mower-Deck-Washer/dp/B005Y0EVEM


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> TravisH06 said:
> 
> 
> > @ctrav Here are some pictures. I put a tee On the end so it would sit flat and not roll. I drilled ⅛" holes every couple of inches at about a 45 degree angle. It works really well.
> ...


Toooooo funny :lol:


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Haha. Well i guess i won't try to patent.


----------

